
Chevron exec enlists Arizona retirees in effort against electric cars - belltaco
https://www.azcentral.com/story/money/business/energy/2019/05/28/chevron-exec-enlists-arizona-retirees-effort-against-electric-cars/3700955002/
======
gowld
HN title (not article title) is misleading to my reading. The "retirees" are
Chevron/Unocal retirees in Arizona (and presumably pension-holders or
stockholders) specifically, not general Arizona retirees.

------
foxyv
Funny, Chevron could be making a mint on charging cafes or convenience stores.
Park in a place for 30 minutes and charge while shopping or eating. Maybe
throw in a Starbucks partnership or run it like a Sonic where people come out
to your car with food/drinks.

------
whenchamenia
The effort is against the Public Funding of ecars and infrastructure by
contacting previous employees. Title is misleading and a half, and eco-
political clickbait.

~~~
IOT_Apprentice
Is Chevron enlisting its retirees in AZ to fight electric car infrastructure?
Yes it is.

Is that a bad idea? Yes it is.

ICE cars got infrastructure from a combination of Gasoline and Car
manufacturings teaming up to destroy public transportation at metropolitan
levels. Know your history.

The rest of the world is going to pass this country by, and leave it a
backwater, with the adoption of solar and electric power, alongside the
transition to electric vehicles. And the drive for that will push battery
technology even further, which is good news.

